# 2010 XP Snorkels



## k5blazerboy (Mar 25, 2009)

Buddy just bought one, 16 miles and we ripped all the plastics tonight, looks like its gonna be an adventure! First thing we are doing is relocating the battery. Cant wait to get it done, looks like a lot of work.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we have some pics of the 850xp snorkel. look in the how-to subforum of the polaris forum.


----------



## k5blazerboy (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks, we looked at it earlier today, got us some good ideas, problem is that they moved the battery from the back of the quad (09) to the front (right where the snorks should come out) on the 2010s.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

oh wow. 
you will be a pioneer and countless followers will thank you for your contribution. 
take lots of pics


----------



## k5blazerboy (Mar 25, 2009)

Will have to for sure, may be a week or two until a final product


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Anxious to see what ya do.


----------



## k5blazerboy (Mar 25, 2009)

Its coming along, all hard piped so far, very clean looking, I would post some pics, but I cant get my camera to work on the computer right now, so I have a card reader on the way. Early next week for pics.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

k5blazerboy said:


> Its coming along, all hard piped so far, very clean looking, I would post some pics, but I cant get my camera to work on the computer right now, so I have a card reader on the way. Early next week for pics.



:rockn: Anxious to see them!!!!


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

That PVC sure us fun to work with let's see I remember measure twice cut once then try it out well grab another stick let's try that again...lol 
Good luck sure was a fun learning experince


----------



## k5blazerboy (Mar 25, 2009)

850PoPo said:


> That PVC sure us fun to work with let's see I remember measure twice cut once then try it out well grab another stick let's try that again...lol
> Good luck sure was a fun learning experince


Pretty much how its goin too


----------



## k5blazerboy (Mar 25, 2009)

Here are a few pictures, I dont even know if a complete write up is possible, probably over 100 man hours in this thing, a lot of though, a lot of aggravation, but it is done, dont have complete pictures yet. This is nothing like snorkeling a brute. And if it had poer steering, it wouldnt even be possible to do center snorks.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

That's looks really nice...Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## k5blazerboy (Mar 25, 2009)

All done, definitely the worst project ever, lol


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Very nice...Looks clean


----------

